# roadbikereview group ride schedule



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> There is a catch! You need to be ambassadors of Roadbikereview Norcal Forum. That means that you need to be active on this board and you need to help organize/lead some of our future roadbikereview group rides.


We've had two great rides recently around Portola Valley/Woodside and then Sierra Road/Calaveras. We need to keep the ball rolling! It would be really nice if we can have one organized ride a month, but no one will complain if there are more.

The idea for this thread is to discuss arrangements for future rides. We can talk about scheduling and avoid clashes with other local events. Each ride needs a volunteer to run it, a date and a route. Once we get some suggestions, we can start a new thread for each ride with the details and get Francis to make it a sticky. I am the worst choice for a ride leader because I never know what I'm going to be doing any particular weekend. I'm out-of-town or otherwise-committed most of the time.

Any volunteers? Oh, I see that EBrider has volunteered to arrange an East Bay/Mt Diablo ride!

There should probably be some ground rules to make these an RBR ride rather than an arbitrary group ride. I guess the location is basically the Bay Area because that's where the rides so far have been and where "most" of us on this forum are. We should try to stay in the style of the RBR rides, which means a half-day ride typically on Saturday mornings starting at 9am with options for Group A and Group B routes. There should be some social element to the ride, but also some opportunity for good-natured competition. We can include hills of course, but not all rides should be climbing festivals.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds awesome to me. I would love to meet up with you guys and would have for the Calaveras ride if I wasnt so worried about that chipseal mess.

I live in Redwood City/Woodside so any rides out here are good for me.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

If there is enough interest in a Mt Diablo ride, it could be in addition to a regular monthly ride as I assume no everyone will want to drive up this direction. Although it is probably less than an hour drive for most people. Here is the information again since more people will probably check this thread:

Thought I would check and see if there is interest in doing a Diablo ride. There is a good loop starting in Walnut Creek, head east to Morgan Territory and around the East side of the mountain, then in to Danville and up the Southgate entrance to the summit and back down Northgate to Walnut Creek. Its about 65 miles with 7,500 vertical, but there is an option to skip the summit climb and just go half way up, which would cut 1,800 feet of climbing and 10 miles. 

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/34322752'></iframe>


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

For Diablo, we could do A/B/C splits by distance. For example, for Diablo/Morgan Territory, I know of 65/90/101 mile loops (adding in Patterson & Altamont Passes). Anyone interested in an unsupported century?

Edit: hmm.. ok, century breaks the "half-day" rule.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> For Diablo, we could do A/B/C splits by distance. For example, for Diablo/Morgan Territory, I know of 65/90/101 mile loops (adding in Patterson & Altamont Passes). Anyone interested in an unsupported century?
> 
> Edit: hmm.. ok, century breaks the "half-day" rule.


Indeed, great ride ideas and well worth doing, but the distance, time and level of commitment is probably too much for an RBR group ride. Given the amount of "animation" in the RBR rides that I've been on, even 65 miles and 7500 feet may be too much.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We need one ride every two weeks!

There should be a bread and butter regular route once a month. Then maybe we can suggest new routes that we can all decide on mid month.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> We need one ride every two weeks!
> 
> There should be a bread and butter regular route once a month. Then maybe we can suggest new routes that we can all decide on mid month.
> 
> fc


I guess the bread and butter route is probably the Portola Valley/Woodside route that we've done before. Perhaps we can tweak it a little. If bread and butter is to be served early in the month, then the most likely next date is October 2nd, or perhaps the 9th.

For a new route we would have to pick either of the next 2 weekends, or push out to mid/later October. IMHO a good example of apple pie and ice cream would be Old La Honda and Tunitas Creek! A recurring conflict though October and November is the Low Key Hill Climb series of course.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

would more folks be able to attend on Saturdays or Sundays??


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Mt Diablo*

Oops missed the last post from old thread. Posting reply in this thread:

Definitely interested in a Mt Diablo ride. I can meet up at Southgate area since I'll be riding from the opposite direction.

OLH / King's Mt ride sounds fun too. Need some new PR's too.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

It would be great if the rides would be on the weekends I am kid free, first weekend in Oct would be good and then i will keep my fingers crossed we will skip every other weekend so i can join in on the fun 

If that is the case I will be there for sure.


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

Are these training rides or social rides? The last ride (Canada to 92 and back) I tried to hang with you guys. It was a rude awaking as to where I fit in with group rides. Can you post the performance level that you expect the ride to be?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jonala said:


> Are these training rides or social rides? The last ride (Canada to 92 and back) I tried to hang with you guys. It was a rude awaking as to where I fit in with group rides. Can you post the performance level that you expect the ride to be?


I'd say the A group would be an ~20mph group ride but with some significant accelerations. It doesn't match up to the level of a Spectrum or Noon ride though. The B group is more like 16-18mph.

For the A Group, "anything goes" but we do attempt to regroup at certain designated points (eg. after a hill or at a turn-around). If someone has really fallen off the back the A group is unlikely to wait for a prolonged time. The presumption is that anyone riding the A group can look after themselves, or can fall back to the B group. There will be sprints, there will be attempts to set PRs on hill climbs, and there will be attempts to drop people. On that Canada ride I fell off the lead group on the Col De Sandhill and had terrible luck with lights, so regrouped with a bunch of other A group refugees for the long haul down Foothill to the start.

For the B Group, the pace should be more social with an attempt to keep everyone together most of the time. I don't know if this would go as far as a true "no-drop" ride though, that would be up to the group leader. One problem for the B group is finding enough people that will join the B group from the start.

What happened on that particular ride out to Canada is that both groups started out together. There was an on-the-road "selection" between the 2 groups as we went up Arastradero and then Alpine. We formed a good A group (though I was socializing at the back and almost missed the jump), but I have no idea what happened to the B group.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

CoLiKe20 said:
 

> would more folks be able to attend on Saturdays or Sundays??


It's hard to say, probably an even split between the days. If we switch the day we'd likely disappoint just as many people.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dutch biker said:


> It would be great if the rides would be on the weekends I am kid free, first weekend in Oct would be good and then i will keep my fingers crossed we will skip every other weekend so i can join in on the fun
> 
> If that is the case I will be there for sure.


I suspect that the schedule will be twice a month, rather than every two weeks, so that we have some consistency with the calendar. eg. first Saturday of every month is the bread and butter ride. You might find that you keep going in and out of phase with respect to the rides. It'll be interesting to see if we can keep the rides going with reasonable attendance through the fall and winter. It also seems that when Francis organizes the rides we get 10x more turn-out!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

agree with everything UK has mentoned so far. The guy is organized and strong!

fc


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey all, I'm in for these rides (but won't be riding much in the next four weeks due to my cold and then travel). But don't forget about keeping some rides in the East Side hood. I'd lead rides out here, but I'm very quiet and no one would hear me  But there are some good routes like Quimby/Mt Ham, Metcalf, etc. Is anyone doing the lowkey Sierra hillclimb?

-Tosa


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Tosa, 

I might try the low key climb series or at least the sierra climb. I live in downtown SJ and try to ride a few times a week. I have done Mt. Ham a few times and love that ride. I also mostly ride alone and a lot of times at night due to work. In fact, Sierra is a night ride most of the time for me. Not sure what pace I ride at but can give anything (bike riding) a go at least once. I do like to climb because of the workout. See you around

paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

ShaneW said:


> Sounds awesome to me. I would love to meet up with you guys and would have for the Calaveras ride if I wasnt so worried about that chipseal mess.
> 
> I live in Redwood City/Woodside so any rides out here are good for me.



I'm with Shane on this one. I'd love to start doing more group rides, I'm tired of spending my weekend ride days pedaling alone. I’m willing to drive pretty much anywhere in the Bay Area to try a new route.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Let's plan the first bread and butter ride for Oct 2, the tried and true portola loop perhaps? 

There are a lot of options for variations of that ride...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> Let's plan the first bread and butter ride for Oct 2, the tried and true portola loop perhaps?
> 
> There are a lot of options for variations of that ride...


This sounds good. We should create a thread for that ride, and we'll need a volunteer for ride leader/organizer. Unfortunately, I can guarantee that I can't make this ride, so I'm not a candidate for that role.

The other question is whether to try to slot in another ride between now and then.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't make the 2nd either, but I do think something like the first and third Saturdays make sense. October is tough because I have the Knickerbocker race on the 16th as well.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

My 2 cents.

As the season changes I would like to see these rides become more social than the testosterone march they can become. Its time to ride and enjoy than go out and hammer. 

OK fine I will start leading the C ride if Thien will let me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> Its time to ride and enjoy than go out and hammer.


How can you say that with low-key just around the corner!  



> OK fine I will start leading the C ride if Thien will let me.


The C ride last weekend was because of the special nature of Sierra Road. I can't see there being one in general, so you'll have to step up and lead the B ride! And, yes, the B ride should be more social and not about the hammer.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I am in for Oct 2nd, lets hammer!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

EBrider said:


> If there is enough interest in a Mt Diablo ride, it could be in addition to a regular monthly ride as I assume no everyone will want to drive up this direction. Although it is probably less than an hour drive for most people. Here is the information again since more people will probably check this thread:
> 
> Thought I would check and see if there is interest in doing a Diablo ride. There is a good loop starting in Walnut Creek, head east to Morgan Territory and around the East side of the mountain, then in to Danville and up the Southgate entrance to the summit and back down Northgate to Walnut Creek. Its about 65 miles with 7,500 vertical, but there is an option to skip the summit climb and just go half way up, which would cut 1,800 feet of climbing and 10 miles.
> 
> <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/34322752'></iframe>


I would suggest to park near NGate ride to the mid mountain go down SGate then come up to the top and roll down to cars. Should be around 35mi/5400'.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Paul,

Good to ride with you on Sierra. Hope we can get some people to join in on more rides out here. Quimby is a really good ride. There are options off it. Is anyone interested in doing a Quimby RBR ride? 

-Tosa


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

heythorp said:


> As the season changes I would like to see these rides become more social


Totally agree with you. I think the B group is just that, meant to encourage everyone to come out and ride and talk with other board member. :thumbsup: 

We should get a list of all these suggested routes, and just start planning them out!

I'm not dead set on the Oct 2nd either, it was just the first Saturday of the month. I'll be out of town on the weekend of the 9th. But since heythorp has stepped up to lead the social ride, we should be covered!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Crappola!!! I will be in Downieville the week-end of 10/2. If the ride changes to the following week-end (10/9) I am there with bells on.........ok, no bells!

One thing I would say, from a "social" perspective an 18mph avg speed "B" ride is likely to scare the living bejezzuz out of "social" riders. That is a hectic pace for me and I would not be able to maintain that for very long.

I will come out and ride with you guys either way, I dont mind seeing everyone at the beginning and then again at the end of the ride but I can tell you right now that I might be able to do a 16mph avg depending on the route but any big hills and no chance.

Just want to make sure we dont scare away people that would like to get in on the RBR rides. I am not easily scared and have no problem being dropped like a hot rock on the side of the road but others might not like that. You cant make everyone happy I guess, just my .2c.:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Good feedback so far! Some thoughts:

- There will be an A fast group and a B slower group. The key is finding routes where these two can ride together somewhat. One of the best tools is skipping a hillclimb. Another is getting a head start. And there's a lot of regroups.

- A C group and D,E,F are all available as long as we have ride leaders. So step up!

- With so many different riding levels, be open minded and flexible. Find your group and smile. Hang out before and after the ride so you get to meet everyone.

- We will all get fitter as we get these going. Fall is gorgeous and it doesn't really rain til January.

- Show up! The riders that show up will define these rides. The Sierra Ride was perfect in my opinion and is a good model.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I would be happy to lead what I call a spirited casual ride.

This means, no attacking and hammering, but a constant steady pace. Regroups at top of hills, no drop and everyone waits so the slower riders can take the benefit of the draft on the flatter sections. 

I can do this ride with one stop for water, but this is weather dependent. A second stop can be created. Also there is a bail out at the top of tunitas and just go down Kings, but the decent down skyline to 92 is great. 

OLH-Pescadero-Stage-Lobitas(depends on groups wants)-Tunitas-Skyline-Canada

Good meet up for this is the park and ride on page but that adds milage. Parking at the corner of Woodside and Canada definitely cuts a few extra clicks.


----------



## pisket (Dec 16, 2008)

CoLiKe20 said:


> would more folks be able to attend on Saturdays or Sundays??


How about one ride on a Saturday and the other on a Sunday? That would allow people with other regular schedules at least to attend one of the two rides.

For example, I have a pretty dedicated mountain bike ride on every Saturday morning.

Ali


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm really interested in trying riding with a bigger group. My 2 friends that hooked me into cycling have started to fall by the wayside, so my rides have gone from a trio, to a duo, and now to primarily solo.

My thing is that I prefer to be able to just ride out the front door as opposed to driving somewhere to go ride. Maybe that will change after a few group rides though?

Onto the actual point..... will these rides have predetermined regrouping locations? I'm coming from Castro Valley/Hayward and a ride like the Mt Diablo ride would be great, if I could meet up part of the way through instead of driving up to Walnut Creek to start.

The B-group sounds like a great starting place to see where my speed/fitness level falls.

ps. If anyone is from the Castro Valley/Hayward area and just ride around here, I'd love find some new/more riding partners. (that goes for mtn biking too, but sticking to my out the door mentality, means I usually just ride the trails at Lake Chabot)

Cheers!


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Dang, I miss these rides!*

Glad to see them start up again!

I couple of lessons I learned from some of the previous rides:

-It is nice when everyone rolls out together from the VA

-There will be a huge split starting on arastradero and then up Alpine

-Francois will put the hammer down in the woodside maze and I will get dropped.

Since it seems like a lot of people dont really know what group they fit into perhaps the A ride people just do a rolling regroup at the top of Alpine and the B group stops and wait for stragglers. 

Just a thought. Hope to see you there!

-G


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

So is there a ride this weekend or what?

Looking for a low key 2-3 hour ride in the RWC area. I would be happy with going up one of the major climbs. 

Have not been on the bike for 2 weeks so looking forward to spinning the legs for a couple of hours. EASY.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

heythorp said:


> So is there a ride this weekend or what?
> 
> Looking for a low key 2-3 hour ride in the RWC area. I would be happy with going up one of the major climbs.
> 
> Have not been on the bike for 2 weeks so looking forward to spinning the legs for a couple of hours. EASY.



Join us tomorrow. It won't be a hammerfest I am leading a casual group tomorrow. Climbing OLH then down Kings. 55Miles 3200Ft... Will be more B ride ish... No pounding easy pace line, one good climb.

Chris


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

WaitWienie said:


> Join us tomorrow. It won't be a hammerfest I am leading a casual group tomorrow. Climbing OLH then down Kings. 55Miles 3200Ft... Will be more B ride ish... No pounding easy pace line, one good climb.
> 
> Chris


Is this an open ride? Where is the start and start time?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jonala said:


> Is this an open ride? Where is the start and start time?


Jonala - see this thread.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

jonala said:


> Is this an open ride? Where is the start and start time?


Yes this is a totally open ride... You must wear a little yellow though :thumbsup: 

Meeting at 9am... In the parking lot at Foothill Expy/ magdalena Rd. 

Chris


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be there.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ETA on OLH?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

WaitWienie said:


> Yes this is a totally open ride... You must wear a little yellow though :thumbsup:
> 
> Meeting at 9am... In the parking lot at Foothill Expy/ magdalena Rd.
> 
> Chris


I may show up and join in as well. Don't know if I have any yellow riding gear though.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I suspect that the schedule will be twice a month, rather than every two weeks, so that we have some consistency with the calendar. eg. first Saturday of every month is the bread and butter ride. You might find that you keep going in and out of phase with respect to the rides. It'll be interesting to see if we can keep the rides going with reasonable attendance through the fall and winter. It also seems that when Francis organizes the rides we get 10x more turn-out!


ukbloke, et al: Are Saturdays a foregone conclusion or is there any interest in Sunday mornings? If not, does anyone know of regular group rides on Sunday mornings (B level)?

Cheers!


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

heythorp said:


> ETA on OLH?


I have no idea... lol I am just going to set a steady pace and keep everyone together. Meeting at 9am... I am expecting to be rolling around 9:30... Looks like OLH is around 12 miles out sooo... So around 10:10-10:25 ish depending on start time.

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Power Play said:


> I may show up and join in as well. Don't know if I have any yellow riding gear though.


No worries just come and enjoy the weather and ride...

Chris


----------

